# Laco Basic Blue in 39mm



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Dear WIS,

at Baselworld 2018 Laco introduced some new iterations of their Flieger Basic versions. I am especially interested in the blue version in 39mm (which should be available sometime in April), though I guess most of my questions can be answered in general for all Basic (39mm) models. I'm a PhD student without much disposable income (I know, what a surprise) and I'm therefore super happy Laco offers something in the affordable range. 








Basically I only have a few questions regarding the Basic models and hope some of you can help me.

-what is the lug to lug length of the basic 39mm models?
-what are the differences compared to the more expensive „original" versions which come in at a bit under 1000€? Obviously the movement is one of the main differences. Additionally, the differences I found through comparing on their website are: no heat blued hands, no AR coating and no engraving on the side. Any other differences I should be aware of? Are the watch cases in general the same/similar?
-any experiences with the basic versions (39 or 42mm) you can share? I haven't seen many basic versions for sale second hand. Is that because they aren't that popular or because people simply don't sell them once they bought one?
-anything else I forgot to ask about/you know with respect to the basic versions that might in any way impact my purchase decision? 

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If the cases of the affordable version would be identical to the Fliegeruhr Original cases why should people go for the more expensive version.

There are a lot of differences though, those you mentioned and these:

Of course the case finish is different, in a nut-shell it is sand blastened darkened stainless steel versus satined (brushed) stainless steel. The case finish of the Flieger Original is the closest as possible to their historical predecessors. The case design is different too, see how the lugs are different. The crystal is different as well, domed vs flat sapphire.

Only the Fliegeruhr Original models have no „Laco" imprint on the dial, the more affordable Flieger watches have „Laco" imprinted on the dial. No „Made in Germany" imprint on the dial (at 6) either on the Original.

The backs are different as well as are the crowns.

*Fliegeruhr Original Leipzig Blaue Stunde*

















*The Basic model*









As its name indicates, the Laco Flieger Basic is.........basic, not bad at all, but basic.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Mike, nothing more to add ;-) Only the lug to lug size which is 46 mm for the new 39 mm models....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Thanks Mike, nothing more to add ;-) Only the lug to lug size which is 46 mm for the new 39 mm models....


Hi Sarah,

Thank you for the compliment. Daffodils for you


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

stuffler said:


> If the cases of the affordable version would be identical to the Fliegeruhr Original cases why should people go for the more expensive version.
> 
> There are a lot of differences though, those you mentioned and these:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great information! I'm not too concerned with historic accuracy and I actually prefer the „Laco" and „Made in Germany" on the dial. 
So I guess all I have to do is wait until they become available online.


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Thanks Mike, nothing more to add ;-) Only the lug to lug size which is 46 mm for the new 39 mm models....


Great to hear. I was worried the L2L would be overly long (more than 48mm). But great to hear it is only 46mm, meaning it should wear very nicely.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I like this one, absolute perfect size for me. I'm a sucker for blue so this is bad news for my wallet, good news for me

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Good to hear the positive feedback :-!

They are now also online in our website:

Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42 https://www.laco.de/en/watches/pilot-watches-basic/pilot-watch-augsburg-blaue-stunde-42-mm-automatic
Augsburg Blaue Stunde 39 https://www.laco.de/en/watches/pilot-watches-basic/pilot-watch-augsburg-blaue-stunde-39-mm-automatic
Aachen Blaue Stunde 42 https://www.laco.de/en/watches/pilot-watches-basic/pilot-watch-aachen-blaue-stunde-42mm-automatic
Aachen Blaue Stunde 39 https://www.laco.de/en/watches/pilot-watches-basic/pilot-watch-aachen-blaue-stunde-39-mm-automatic


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

They are really nice.









See them in Las Vegas JCK.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

stuffler said:


> They are really nice.
> 
> View attachment 13180945
> 
> ...


Is it just me or the hands on this pic look like blue heated


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is just you. At that price range they aren‘t thermically blued.


----------



## jchfriis (Aug 2, 2009)

Got mine today. Very happy. right size for my 6.5 wrist.


----------

